# Need help on this one... (2000 Maxima SE)



## potomac (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello
New to the forum. Like the site a lot

Anyways.. I have a dilemma. I have 2000 Maxima SE with 110K miles with automatic transmission. The last month has been hell on this car for me as far as replacing various parts.. Spent nearly 4 grand on new motor mounts, new ECM and ignition coils at the stealer. I have now another new problem.. I live in Maryland where its pretty humid now. My car wont start in the morning when its cold, but when I try in the afternoon, it starts! Also, noticed that when I turn off the car, there is a humming or buzzing sound coming from the mass air flow sensor or some relays that are next to the mass air flow sensor. This last only 10-15 secs after I turn the engine off.

Any thoughts or advice  

Thanks


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

potomac said:


> Hello
> New to the forum. Like the site a lot
> 
> Anyways.. I have a dilemma. I have 2000 Maxima SE with 110K miles with automatic transmission. The last month has been hell on this car for me as far as replacing various parts.. Spent nearly 4 grand on new motor mounts, new ECM and ignition coils at the stealer. I have now another new problem.. I live in Maryland where its pretty humid now. My car wont start in the morning when its cold, but when I try in the afternoon, it starts! Also, noticed that when I turn off the car, there is a humming or buzzing sound coming from the mass air flow sensor or some relays that are next to the mass air flow sensor. This last only 10-15 secs after I turn the engine off.
> ...


Humming sound is normal, mine does that. I believe it may be the relay for the fuel pump.
As for not starting. Does it start in the mornings if you try a number of times or not at all. It may be you TPS (throttle position sensor) and that will run you around $100 for the part and about the same for labor.
Unless you have a service manual and are very good at working on cars I would not recommend doining this yourself.


----------

